

Show HN: A simple multiplayer game with Python and Socket.io - yumyum
http://stuff.pyramidlabs.in:8080

======
csense
Some issues:

1\. You should add code to keep diamonds from spawning in rocks. It'd be
simple to implement: Check if the diamond spawn location is rock, and if it
is, don't spawn it.

2\. Don't use a dialog for user name entry; use a form or something instead.
In my browser (Chromium on Linux Mint), the dialog locks the entire browser
window until I type in a name, even if I don't want to play -- maybe I just
want to click on About to see more about you.

3\. Is this open-source? It's probably way too simple to be commercially
viable, but it'd be instructive for learning socket.io to look at the source;
you should put it on Github or something.

4\. Just checked the site again; it's down. The front page of HN will do that.
Maybe you could throw some screenshots up on a static http server or Amazon S3
if you the ingredients handy, so people have something to look at.

~~~
yumyum
Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it. 1\. Yes, I have been working
on that. 2\. Fill fix that as soon as possible. 3\. Yes, I have put up the
code : <https://github.com/aradhyat/Mine_escape> I am using Pyramid framework
and gevent-socketio library for backend and Quintus HTML5 game engine.

The project was built in 2 days over the weekend, so there are few bugs.

~~~
thinkersilver
Small bug - I'm reading in HN in bed right now and I have a mounted screen a
few metres away from me. I clicked on Start/Play and wanted to cancel, so I
cancelled the first alert box but then found myself in an endless loop of
alert boxes stealing focus from all other Chrome windows. I had to kill Chrome
in the end.

------
bm1362
Is this running on Flask? Could be why it went down. I'm interested to see if
the source code is available- I'm currently working on a python game for
school and wanted to checkout the multiplayer code.

~~~
omni
> Is this running on Flask? Could be why it went down.

Are you just saying you don't like Flask, or is there some sort of specific
problem you're referencing?

~~~
bm1362
I'm a fan of Flask- I was just curious if it was a Django or Flask app running
as a process and not setup with nginx/apache + wsgi. The port 8080 is what
made me ask.

------
jztein
Nice looking game... but, I can jump and move about with the arrow keys, but
pass straight through diamonds (floating in the air), and can't drill through
the rock. I tried other keys on the keyboard, but nothing happens. How should
I be playing?

------
redslazer
Looks really cool. Well done guys.

Also the guys at pyramid labs do some awesome web design work. I have been
giving project to Rahul for a number of years (before they started pyramid
labs) and he has never let me down.

------
speg
I read HN in bed on my iPad on weekends. Most of these games don't have on
screen controls, but yours did! It was a little broken though, I could only
press the right arrow most of the time.

------
tekromancr
There is a bit of a XSS vulnerability if you make your name
<script>alert("Hello")</script>.

~~~
yumyum
Oh ! Thanks for pointing out.

------
steventruong
Nice. How do you get the diamonds out that are stuck in the rocks if your only
controls are the arrow keys?

------
afshinmeh
Server is down.

~~~
zubinmehta
Not working for me, either. But I see people upvoting the link, indicating
they are able to access it.

------
daGrevis
Is down for me.

~~~
yumyum
Hacker news traffic is taking a toll on the server. It is up again. :D

